# Two months over and still did not get US PCC from FBI



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

We submitted fingerprints to FBI two months ago. Still now I did not get any receipt or any message from FBI. My credit card is charged one month ago. Is there a way to check the status of US PCC? Is there any email or contact number of FBI where i can contact them regarding the status of my PCC.


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

simonparisipogu said:


> We submitted fingerprints to FBI two months ago. Still now I did not get any receipt or any message from FBI. My credit card is charged one month ago. Is there a way to check the status of US PCC? Is there any email or contact number of FBI where i can contact them regarding the status of my PCC.


They take about 12 weeks for processing the PCC. If your credit card has been charged, you don't have to worry. You will get a response from FBI within another 4 weeks. However, it is possible that the response may indicate that your application could not be processed due to various reasons (Fingerprint not proper, details not complete etc.). This means that you will have to do the entire thing all over again. 

If you want to check the status, you may call this number: 
Phone: 1304 625 5590 – general enquiries.


----------



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

gbr said:


> They take about 12 weeks for processing the PCC. If your credit card has been charged, you don't have to worry. You will get a response from FBI within another 4 weeks. However, it is possible that the response may indicate that your application could not be processed due to various reasons (Fingerprint not proper, details not complete etc.). This means that you will have to do the entire thing all over again.
> 
> If you want to check the status, you may call this number:
> Phone: 1304 625 5590 – general enquiries.


Is there any email for general enquiries??? Please let me know the contact email id of fbi.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

simonparisipogu said:


> We submitted fingerprints to FBI two months ago. Still now I did not get any receipt or any message from FBI. My credit card is charged one month ago. Is there a way to check the status of US PCC? Is there any email or contact number of FBI where i can contact them regarding the status of my PCC.


Mine came in around 5th week. On 4th week my CC was charged. I gave one of my US relative's address for the PCC delivery as only soft copy was required to be uploaded. 

Where address did you give for delivery of PCCs?


----------



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Mine came in around 5th week. On 4th week my CC was charged. I gave one of my US relative's address for the PCC delivery as only soft copy was required to be uploaded.
> 
> Where address did you give for delivery of PCCs?


i gave indian address.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Jayanthkumar said:


> i gave indian address.


hmm.. we just have to wait then.


----------



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> hmm.. we just have to wait then.


I called the FBI customer care. They told me that my US PCC was sent to me one month ago by USPS but i did not receive it. How long will it take to get USPS mail from US to India???


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

*FBI PCC delayed*



Jayanthkumar said:


> I called the FBI customer care. They told me that my US PCC was sent to me one month ago by USPS but i did not receive it. How long will it take to get USPS mail from US to India???


I have applied FBI PCC on Sep 28, 2013. Nov 15, 2013 FBI sent my report to my india address. So far I did not receive it. I called customer care last week and informed that I did not receive the report. They asked me to send a FAX letter to a number which was given by them on email. I immedieatly sent FAX to them. Now my report is under progress to resend. Hoping at least this time it will reach to me.....


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

My brother once mailed me something via USPS from Texas and it took over 40 days to reach Mumbai. Postal mail is a terrible idea. Wouldn't surprise me if you get the original mail from them in a couple of weeks.


----------

